# NewBe and happy to find this site! Oklahoma Joes Smoker with mods



## hardrockchina (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been smoking for a while but not moving to a higher level of knowledge.  I look forward to learning and trying!!  I live in Orlando Fl and just purchased a OK Joe smoker.  I know it's not the big time smoker but you have to start somewhere.  I actually did some MODS and belive it will provide a better job.  I added two door latches (Home Depot) that help keep the lid tight and also added a high temp gasket to seal the leaks.  I sealed the firebox to the smoker. I seasoned the smoker a week a go and plan to smoke a prime rib this weekend!!

Happy Smoking :-)













IMG_2029.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013


















IMG_2027.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013


















IMG_2021.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013


















IMG_2026.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 29, 2013
__ 1


----------



## rgacat (Mar 29, 2013)

Mods look nice glad to have you here have you did Jeff's 5 day e course it is also very informative.

Happy smoking

Ronnie G.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 29, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

Here's a link to Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course,that Ronnie G. mentioned.


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I will check out Jeff's 5 Day


----------



## coaldust (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, lots of good ideas here!!


----------



## seenred (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Glad you joined us. You've found a great place to learn and share ideas.  Lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Congrats on that new OK Joe, those are real nice rigs.  And just ask when you need help and you'll get plenty.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

to the forum


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 31, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us!

Make sure you show the qview of that prime rib!
 

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 31, 2013)

Will do!   It's on the smoker now. 













image.jpg



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 31, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hardrockchina
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 31, 2013)

hardrockchina, enjoy the forum.


----------

